# hood decals for 1968 IH 444



## charles19 (Dec 31, 2012)

does anyone know where I can find Hood decals for 1968 IH 444 tractor?


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

I think now these would be pretty rare as they are classed as obsolete.

If you can get colour pictures and measurements a local screen printers can usually make them up on self adhesive plastic film!!

This is what the restoration guys do, or get a sign writer to paint them on!!


----------

